# iPV6X tips



## blujeenz (20/8/16)

Started this thread to consolidate tips for the ipv6x.
If anybody has discovered how to lock the screen via "fire" + "up" buttoms(as per the manual), please post here.


Opening the battery door while the system is on, resets the puff counter. If you want the puff counter to continue counting, then you have to switch off the system before changing batteries. *EDIT*Even with system off its not possible to change the batteries fast enough to retain puff counter.

Holding down the fire button while closing the batt door displays the version info, V1.2 in my case.





I get 2 days @ 25w to a full charge, at which point the batts read 3.35V, with roughly a 1/5th of the batt charge bar left.
I've got 1221 puffs over a 2.5 day time period using 22ml of juice @ 24.8W to a full charge.

I also cut out a washer of baking paper to slip under the atty to protect the mod surface.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## morras (20/8/16)

Good tips !

I am looking to get one of these , i have the Ipv5 and think they are great.

Like the size of the 6 - just waiting to see more feedback on it before i pull the trigger......

You happy with it ?


----------



## blujeenz (20/8/16)

morras said:


> Good tips !
> 
> I am looking to get one of these , i have the Ipv5 and think they are great.
> 
> ...


Very.
My irks are just the very small fire button which kinda digs into the finger.
Also you cant flip the screen and no lockability are the cons...they might be fixed in a future software upgrade though.


----------



## PsyCLown (20/8/16)

I really, really wanted one of these however they do not look as great as I thought they would and I sort of have a thing for the Smok Alien now.

Thanks for the thread with the pro's and cons, I'd like to see Daniel from DJLSB Vapes review it to see how it performs although since it is a YiHi chip probably very well?

Any other cons? Even small, nit picky ones?


----------



## blujeenz (20/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I really, really wanted one of these however they do not look as great as I thought they would and I sort of have a thing for the Smok Alien now.
> 
> Thanks for the thread with the pro's and cons, I'd like to see Daniel from DJLSB Vapes review it to see how it performs although since it is a YiHi chip probably very well?
> 
> Any other cons? Even small, nit picky ones?


Nope.

I also waited for Daniel's impression, but gave up, I figured if there was anything bad it would have reared its head in his IPV400 vid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

